# 595 Ultra or Origin...? And...worth the upgrade from a 585?



## kramnnim (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a 585, and love it. I have it in my head that I should replace it with a 595, but for no particular reason. For those of you who have owned both- is it worth it? Is there any weight difference, assuming one uses the Ergopost/Epost?

Also...at what point did the 595 split into the two models, Origin and Ultra? Are the frames labelled clearly to differentiate the two? If so, where? If a frame has no label, is one to assume that it predated the split? 

Also...I read how the frames came with a "spacer kit" and 3 different elastomers for the Epost. I'm trying to determine if a particular used frame comes with the extra elastomers, but don't quite understand how the system works...I found this image- https://gearreview.com/images/look/986/epost-out.jpg Do the two small red blocks stay in place, and the gray part is what you swap out?


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

The narrow part of the Epost towards the bottom of the picture slides into the seat mast. Directly above that are the spacers that can be replaced. The picture has a black, grey and another black. Mine came with black and red. The red are for shock absorption. The black are stiff. Don't know about the grey.

I have both a 585 and a 595. Very little difference in performance. If you use a hard saddle you may benefit from the shock absorption of the elastomers in the the Epost. I dislike both posts. Adjustment is a pain and I find even when properly torqued my saddle tends to slide. Recently replaced my damaged 585 post with a Thomson. Much easier to adjust and way cheaper. I would not have had that option on my 595.

Can't answer your other questions.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

I had 585. Loved it. I have 595 Ultra, love it and yes, the bike will say ULTRA on it. When they split, don't know for sure...
Pennstater is correct on his comments regarding the EPost being a pain to adjust. It is high quality, attractively styled but quick precise adjustments are a bit of a chore. I'm finally dialed and you too will achieve your desired positioning but it just takes some fiddling.
Honestly if your 585 doesn't need replacing, you are getting the Look ride experience. 595 raising the game? Yes, but 585 is tough to beat.


----------



## kramnnim (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I guess it would make more sense to spend the $ on something like wheels, rather than a 595 frame. Or maybe a built 595 that already has fancy wheels...


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

I had both the 585 and 595. What's been said so far is very true. Mine was the 595 with an Ultra fork. 

There is a certain "liveliness" that's missing in the 595 when I changed. I couldn't pinpoint. But the front end of the 595 was very reassuring when doing downhill runs, especially if they are fairly steep ( even if they are short in my case). 

And yes too to the fact that dialing in the position can be a pain. I had a great deal of problem sorting it out. 

If you really wish to upgrade for the so called 'shortcomings' of the 585, perhaps the 586 would be a better bet. I tried a friend's which was the exact size as mine, it rides and feels closer to the 585 while improving on its weaknesses. 

Otherwise, indeed spending the money on a good pair of wheels would probably bring greater benefits for you.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Personally, i find riding the 595 an absolute pleasure, so obviously its in the eye of the beholder.
The 585 is a great bike.... the 595 just more so. It feels more comfy and more precise, a very direct feel that is missing in the 585.
As for the seat clamp coming lose, never had an issue, i use a small amount of carbon paste between the carbon to carbon parts BUT it is a pain in the butt to adjust seat tilt


----------

